# Flyer 310 Engine



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey All,

I picked up a Flyer 310 locomotive and there is no smoke unit in the tender. We looked it over thoroughly, and there is no evidence that it ever had a smoke unit. The tender has the hole for the filler tube and the slot in the base for a smoke unit. There are no screw marks or anything in or on the tender, and there is no evidence that there was any tube in the boiler stack either.

Anyone runs across a 310 from the factory that did not have a smoke unit in the tender?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Most 310's did not come with smoke and choo choo. Some 1948 310's have been observed with these features. Gilbert's initial numbering system called for 310,311,312 for the K-5 and 320,321,322 for the Hudson. 0 meant no smoke or choo choo, 1 meant choo choo only, and 2 meant smoke and choo choo.310's have been reported with the tender with the smoke fluid hole in them. Probably using up existing stock. I think sometime in 1948 the switch to smoke/choo choo in the boiler took place.I have seen 321 Hudsons with both smoke and choo choo even though they should have only been made with choo choo. At some point the tender dye was altered to fill in the hole and sometimes you can see the round cast mark in the coal pile where the hole was. If your engine has brass buttons under the drivers and Pennsylvania on the tender you should have a 46 production. 47 production engines had no buttons and filled in holes. Also 46 link couplers were thin shank, 47 were thick shank, and 48 had brass weights on them. Hope this answer helps. Remember also that existing inventories would be used up to complete products during production changes. No 311 K-5s have been observed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope you do not mind me asking a question here. What is a brass button? I have heard the term but do not know what they are. Is it a brass bushing for driver axles? Thanks.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> I hope you do not mind me asking a question here. What is a brass button? I have heard the term but do not know what they are. Is it a brass bushing for driver axles? Thanks.


 I don't know why anyone would mind you asking a question, we are all here to have fun and share information and experiences. Early 46 engines had two spring loaded brass buttons underneath in front of the gear cover. They were to be used to activate the 695 track trips for accessories and signals. I'm guessing that they didn't work out as they were fazed out quickly. I have seen photos of one,( can't remember the site) but are considered extremely rare as they only were made in 1946.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks cramden. I have a good idea what they are now. Never seen any.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I have/had one somewhere!


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

This engine is the 1946 only version as it has the two small brass buttons on the chassis, and Pennsylvania on the tender


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Kelpieflyer said:


> This engine is the 1946 only version as it has the two small brass buttons on the chassis, and Pennsylvania on the tender


 Nice, they are less common and don't come up for sale too often. Enjoy.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe now you need to fill out the rest of the 4605 set the 310 engine headed up. You need a 632 with thin shank couplers, A 630 caboose with thin shank couplers and silver lettering, an orange 625 Shell tank car, an oval of track with the black sided rails along with the matching uncoupler straight track.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Maybe now you need to fill out the rest of the 4605 set the 310 engine headed up. You need a 632 with thin shank couplers, A 630 caboose with thin shank couplers and silver lettering, an orange 625 Shell tank car, an oval of track with the black sided rails along with the matching uncoupler straight track.


All of those are tough to find in ex. or better condition, and the orange Shell tank car, as much as I'd like one, are up there in the rarity index. Have seen a couple on ebay infrequently but go for more then I want to spend for one car. It will be interesting to see as more people are thinning collections and fewer people are getting into Flyer collecting how it will effect prices. There seems to be a lot more real quality pieces showing up on ebay and at shows. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

AmFlyer said:


> Maybe now you need to fill out the rest of the 4605 set the 310 engine headed up. You need a 632 with thin shank couplers, A 630 caboose with thin shank couplers and silver lettering, an orange 625 Shell tank car, an oval of track with the black sided rails along with the matching uncoupler straight track.


This has honorable quest written all over it.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

This is what brass buttons look like.Engine is 300 Atlantic from 1946.It was an activation system by Flyer that last one maybe two years.Also good luck finding an orange 625 tank car if you do open up your wallet and watch for a fake.Better off with a silver or black Shell 625 plentiful and affordable....


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Flyguy55, agree on the fakes and budget busting of an orange 625. If price didn't deter me I still would only buy one from someone I've known and done business with for a long time. When dealing with high end or rare items it's good to have a friend or two that can assist you with their knowledge or expertise.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey flyguy55, here's 2 of the 3 engines I bought from you. Complete tear-downs, with the usual service requirements. Nothing I can't repair. The engines, all 3, did run very nicely, but it's just my policy to tear down everything. I know you didn't get into the tenders on the 322 or 302,they were hacked up,lol.. I must show the pictures of the fingers I found in the 322, lol...Again, thanks....


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

The top is a 322 from 1946 with the buttons. The lower is a 1947 with no buttons, but before they filled the holes.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

The top is a 322 from 1946 with the buttons. The lower is a 1947 with no buttons, but before they filled the holes.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

dooper said:


> The top is a 322 from 1946 with the buttons. The lower is a 1947 with no buttons, but before they filled the holes.


Thanks for posting the pics for those who have not seen the brass button locos.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Hey flyguy55, here's 2 of the 3 engines I bought from you. Complete tear-downs, with the usual service requirements. Nothing I can't repair. The engines, all 3, did run very nicely, but it's just my policy to tear down everything. I know you didn't get into the tenders on the 322 or 302,they were hacked up,lol.. I must show the pictures of the fingers I found in the 322, lol...Again, thanks....
> View attachment 368545
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for showing brass buttons. I had heard of them but had not seen some.

Flyernut, you get to stuff a lot quicker than I do. I am a slow poke.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Thanks for showing brass buttons. I had heard of them but had not seen some.
> 
> Flyernut, you get to stuff a lot quicker than I do. I am a slow poke.


Yep, it's getting to be winter, my hot-rods have been put away, and now it's on to trains. I'll work on them for a couple of hours a day, then quit for awhile. If I finish them up too quick, I get bored and then spend money on ebay to buy more.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, we know you need more. It is an addiction. I guess some day we will run out of AF
locos for sale. You better get more now!!!


----------

